# Kinda mint look'n plant



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

But it's got much larger leaves and does NOT smell like mint. Any ideas? Hope it's good for the goats because there are smaller seedlings EVERYWHERE.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks like stoneroot, sometimes called "horse mint". Dig one up and see if it has a root that's real hard.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Horse mint, or stinging nettle? Is it prickly?


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

What we call horsemint around here looks almost like bee balm, so that's not it. And it's not stinging nettle (I actually WISH we had that here!). 
Guess it's time to ask the extension agent I suppose


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Looks like white vervain.....watch for tiny white flower spikes when it blooms for positive id. Don't know for sure about goats eating it... I don't believe it's harmful.....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

CarolynRenee said:


> What we call horsemint around here looks almost like bee balm, so that's not it. And it's not stinging nettle (I actually WISH we had that here!).
> Guess it's time to ask the extension agent I suppose


You most likely have Nettle somewhere there. There are over 300 varieties world wide. As to this plant, it looks like a number of plants simply by its leaves. Your local extension office is a good resource for identifying purposes.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Annie, I think that's what it is (White Vervain). The pictures I've seen online are of the mature plant with the flowers. I just wonder if I should be pulling them BEFORE the flowers (and seeds) come out in case I find out they aren't good for the goats.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

CarolynRenee, I've got a little bit growing by a water hose and when it starts spreading, it pulls up easy.....but that's just a little area so it's easy to contain.  It has a very rich history of use through the years. It was once considered a sacred herb, and was also used to get rid of vampires...... might come in handy in case you see some hanging around the farm 

It's not poisonous and a tea is made from it for many ailments. Throughout history, including the Civil War, it was used as an expectorant and emetic, it's also pretty astringent so excessive amounts might not be good for goats? Probably depends on how much the goats take to it. Folks on the goat forum might be able to help on this. They say a little bit is sometimes added to horse feed to calm them down.


----------

